# [HarteWare] 71°C normal f. Athlon-XP 3000+ bei 98%? [solved]

## reyneke

Hi, Leute.

Hab eben meinen neuen Prozessor (Athlon-XP 3000+, s.o.) eingebaut und ihn gleich mal mit `bashmark' konfrontiert. Dabei hat mit das BIOS den Rechner 'runtergefahren, weil er über die kritische Temperatur (70°C) gekommen ist. Jetzt hab ich diese mal auf 75°C hochgesetzt - ich hoffe, das ist noch realistisch - und zur Probe mplayer neu kompiliert. Dabei erreichte der Prozessor eine Höchsttemperatur von 71,5°C bei 98% CPU-Last. 

Im Ruhezustand (10-12% CPU-Last) sind's 65°C.

Ist das normal oder habe ich mit der Leitpaste gepfuscht?!?

Mit hoffenden Grüßen,

reyneke.

----------

## cryptosteve

Pfft ... solche Werte habe ich traurigerweise sogar mit meinem 1.4 GHz Thunderbird erreicht und garantiert keinen Fehler mit der Wärmeleitpaste gemacht. Die Werte waren ziemlich genauso wie bei Dir. Das einzige, was die Temperatur in den nächsten Monaten nochmal erhöht hat, war Staub in den Kühlrippen des Kühlers/Lüfters.

----------

## buthus

nein das ist nicht normal, der amd hat eine max temperatur von 90°C und die hast du schon überschritten, da die temperatur oben auf dem die gemessen werden sollte, aber der temperatur fühler unterhalb des prozessors auf dem mainboard sitzt, musst du 20°C zu dem gemessenen wert dazu addieren und somit hast du die max temperatur um 1°C überschritten. du solltest einen besseren lüfter kaufen oder dir den jetzigen genau ansehen, sitzt er richtig auf dem prozessor und steht nicht eine kante des lüfters evtl. noch auf einem elko oder einem anderen bauteil rund um den sockel. pentium hat die temperaturfühler in den prozessor eingebaut, daher ist da die temperatur ermittlung genauer als bei amd, kann man alles auf der amd hp nach lesen.

----------

## MALON3

Also swoeit ich weiß hat ein athlon xp auch eine interne Diode zur Temperatur bestimmung.

Allerdings werden machen Mainboards auch mit temp. Dioden im Sockel gebaut wo dann auch meist nur diese ausgelesen wird.

Wenn das der Fall ist kannst du wie schon geschrieben ned sicher dem angezeigten Wert vertrauen...

Musst du mal schauen wie das bei deinem Board ist, am besten mal nachschauen oder in einem Hardware Forum nachfragen.

gruß

----------

## misterjack

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hab eben meinen neuen Prozessor (Athlon-XP 3000+, s.o.) eingebaut und ihn gleich mal mit `bashmark' konfrontiert. Dabei hat mit das BIOS den Rechner 'runtergefahren, weil er über die kritische Temperatur (70°C) gekommen ist. Jetzt hab ich diese mal auf 75°C hochgesetzt - ich hoffe, das ist noch realistisch - und zur Probe mplayer neu kompiliert. Dabei erreichte der Prozessor eine Höchsttemperatur von 71,5°C bei 98% CPU-Last. 
> 
> Im Ruhezustand (10-12% CPU-Last) sind's 65°C.

 

Also das ist nicht normal. Thunderbirds sind dafür bekannt dass sie die Hitze durchhalten können  :Wink:  Das wurde mal hier breit und lang diskutiert. Ein Athlon XP sollte jedoch den gesunden Richtwert von 60°C nicht überschreiten. Es gibt da mehrere Fehlerursachen, entweder zuviel Wärmeleitpaste oder unzureichende (Gehäuse-) Kühlung.

Meine Werte sind in bei meinen übertakteten XP-M: 40-53°C und bei meinen Thunderbird 55°C

PS: Sowas gehört ins Diskussionsforum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lenz

Hatte bis vor kurzem einen AthlonXP 2000+ der wurde beim Kompilieren bis zu 63°C heiß. Jetzt hab ich einen 2800+ und der ist schon beim idlen bei 58°C. Beim Kompilieren kommt der schon auf 67°C. Ich wüsste aber nicht, was man da besser lüften könnte. Ich habe 5 Gehäuselüfter an sinnvollen Stellen montiert, einen guten CPU Kühler vollständig aus Kupfer und Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste verwendet, in homöopathischer Dosis aufgetragen.

Was auch verwunderlich ist: Bei dem 2000+ hat GCC ab 64°C das Kompilieren abgebrochen, bei dem 2800+ macht er bei 67°C keine Anstalten.

Für mich sind die hohen Temperaturen allmählich normal, vor allem weil das System stabil läuft. Und heizen brauch ich im Winter auch nicht mehr... Als nächstes System kommt mir dann aber etwas kühleres in die Bude, etwas was Cool'n'Quiet unterstützt.  :Wink: 

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## zielscheibe

Deine CPU wird definitv zu heiß, sie macht wahrscheinlich schon Fehler bevor sie vom Bios heruntergefahren wird. Welchen Kühler setzt du ein, ist dein Kühler richtigherum montiert (CPU muß genau in der Mitte der Bodenplatte sein, der Sockel-A hat unsymetrische Befestigungs"krallen")? Übrigens läßt sich die idle-Temperatur/Stromverbrauch ganz leicht mit dem Tool "athcool" absenken. Mein XP läuft bei ähnlicher Taktfrequenz mit einem billigen AC Copper Silent idle~38°C Vollast ~56°C.

----------

## Lenz

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Übrigens läßt sich die idle-Temperatur/Stromverbrauch ganz leicht mit dem Tool "athcool" absenken.

 

Das Tool hatte ich bei meinem AthlonXP 2000+ auch am Laufen. Leider sehe ich mit dem neuen 2800+ die Systemauslastung nicht nur, sondern höre sie auch in Form eines komischen Fiepens. Daher verzichte ich mittlerweile auf Athcool, da dann die CPU-Auslastung nicht mehr hörbar ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## zielscheibe

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *zielscheibe wrote:*   Übrigens läßt sich die idle-Temperatur/Stromverbrauch ganz leicht mit dem Tool "athcool" absenken. 
> 
> Das Tool hatte ich bei meinem AthlonXP 2000+ auch am Laufen. Leider sehe ich mit dem neuen 2800+ die Systemauslastung nicht nur, sondern höre sie auch in Form eines komischen Fiepens. Daher verzichte ich mittlerweile auf Athcool, da dann die CPU-Auslastung nicht mehr hörbar ist. 

 

Dürften die zirpenden MoBo-PWM-Spulen sein; einfach einen Schrumpfschlauch drauf und es kehrt Ruhe ein.   :Cool: 

----------

## boris64

Also auf meinem alten AthlonXP2400+/Thoroughbred(o.ä.) hatte ich ähnliche Temperaturwerte.

Idle: 62-65°C

Auslastung: 70-76°C

Das Ding lief damals megastabil (und ja, ich hatte einen guten Zalman-Lüfter)

und es gab keine Abstürze etc., nur hatte auch ich jahrelang ein ungutes

Gefühl dabei. Dieses Gefühl scheint bis heute unberechtigt zu sein, denn

die CPU läuft weiterhin nahezu 24h am Tag im Rechner meiner kleinen Schwester

mit den gleichhohen Temperaturen.

Hast du eigentlich schon gesagt, was genau du für eine CPU(sprich: Kern) besitzt?

-> Anderer Kern, andere Werte.

PS: Was die Wärmeleitpaste angeht, hast du eventuell zuviel drauf? Da darf nämlich nur 

ein gaaaaaaanz dünner Film zwischen CPU und Kühlkörper sein, der ermöglicht,

dass möglichst schnell Wärme vom Die auf den Kühler übergehen kann...

@Lenz: Heutzutage brauche ich leider wieder eine Heizung dank Amd64&C'n'Q *gg*   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zielscheibe

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> Also auf meinem alten AthlonXP2400+/Thoroughbred(o.ä.) hatte ich ähnliche Temperaturwerte.
> 
> Idle: 62-65°C
> 
> Auslastung: 70-76°C
> ...

 

XP3000=Barton CoreLast edited by zielscheibe on Wed Nov 30, 2005 3:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich hab nen 2000+ im Server und der geht unter Volllast auf ca. 48°C hoch. Ein 15 teuer Artic Cooler Slient 2 oder so ist da drauf. 

Aber es ist einer der neueren 2000+ mit nem halben Bartonkern oder sowas (256kB Cache aber nur 1,65 VCore).

----------

## Stormkings

mal ne andere frage: mit welcher software messt ihr denn? 

wenn ich damals mit lmsensors gemessen habe, dann kam da alles raus was ich sehen wollte, je nach config datei.

ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich der ganzen geschichte nicht mehr traue.

dk

----------

## boris64

Wirklich trauen kann man imho nur dem BIOS und der jeweiligen

(meist Windows-)Originalsoftware des Mainboardherstellers.

:/

----------

## Lenz

Das Haut schon hin, da die Werte im BIOS, bei lm_sensors und bei einem Windowstool (Everest) in etwa übereinstimmen. Außerdem merkt man das auch an der Kühlkörpertemperatur, die bei meinem 2000+ deutlich geringer ausfiel.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pegasus87

Also ich habe auch einen 3000+ und der erreicht max. 56°C bei Volllast.

Allerdings habe ich auch zwei große (aber leise) 12cm Lüfter am Gehäuse.

----------

## reyneke

So, erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten. Es lag tatsächlich am falsch montierten Kühler. Anscheinend hat das allerdings bei meinem alten Prozessor so gepaßt, denn da saß die DIE in der Mitte. Für den neuen mußte ich das Teil um 180° drehen. 

Ob die Leitpaste auch 'reingespielt hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hab sie vorsichtshalber auch nochmal neu aufgetragen und das komplette Gehäuse ausgesaugt. 

Nebenher hab ich nun auch `athcool ' laufen - ohne irgendwelche störenden Nebenwirkungen. Das scheint die Temperatur auch noch um 2-5°C zu senken bzw. die Erhitzung zu verzögern. Das hab ich bei einem Test vor dem Neumontieren des Kühlers bemerkt.

Die CPU ist nun im Normalbetrieb, d.h. Desktop ohne irgendwelchen cpu-intensiven Programme auf unter 40°C und kommt bei Doom III auf 56-58°C. Das sind für meine Begriffe ein Top-Werte. 

Mittlerweile kann ich auch auf meine beiden Gehäuselüfter verzichten, die ich vorher laufen hatte. Die Gehäusetemperatur bleibt konstant bei 33°C. Endlich hab ich keine Turbine mehr im Wohnzimmer stehen!!einseinself  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Laughing: 

Nochmal herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß,

reyneke.

P.S.: auf [solved] gesetzt.

----------

## Lenz

Oops, da hoffe ich mal, dass noch alle Ecken am Die dran sind!  :Wink: 

----------

## reyneke

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Oops, da hoffe ich mal, dass noch alle Ecken am Die dran sind! 

 

Naja, ich hab sie etwas abgerundet - is sicherer so, dann kenn cih niemand dran stoßen  :Twisted Evil: .

----------

